# Am I Missing Something? (Salary/Cost of living)



## NZ4me

Hi,
I'm new to the forum - I've looked around on the forum but am having trouble getting an idea of the cost of living in NZ. I'm in Canada and thinking about going to CHCH. A position I'm looking at would pay about NZ$100k/year which based on a few websites I've seen, seems to be quite a good salary. 

Based on some posts on this board, some online calculators, etc it seems that I might require about NZ$1500/week to support a wife and child, or about NZ$78k/year after taxes. 

However, if taxes are roughly 25% then my $100k will put $75k in my pocket which won't be enough to "live on" in NZ.

The obvious answer is to tighten the belt a notch, but I am wondering if I am missing out on something? $1500/week didn't seem crazy/extravagant and $100k seemed like it could allow one to be a comfortable or "mildly" extravagant. 

Why the disconnect? Have I over-estimated expenses? Under-estimated salaries? It seems like it will be quite difficult to get by on a single income there... can anyone enlighten me?

Thanks!


----------



## topcat83

NZ4me said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to the forum - I've looked around on the forum but am having trouble getting an idea of the cost of living in NZ. I'm in Canada and thinking about going to CHCH. A position I'm looking at would pay about NZ$100k/year which based on a few websites I've seen, seems to be quite a good salary.
> 
> Based on some posts on this board, some online calculators, etc it seems that I might require about NZ$1500/week to support a wife and child, or about NZ$78k/year after taxes.
> 
> However, if taxes are roughly 25% then my $100k will put $75k in my pocket which won't be enough to "live on" in NZ.
> 
> The obvious answer is to tighten the belt a notch, but I am wondering if I am missing out on something? $1500/week didn't seem crazy/extravagant and $100k seemed like it could allow one to be a comfortable or "mildly" extravagant.
> 
> Why the disconnect? Have I over-estimated expenses? Under-estimated salaries? It seems like it will be quite difficult to get by on a single income there... can anyone enlighten me?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there
$100k NZD is a good wage in NZ. You should be able to live comfortably on that. 

Your expenses will depend on what you want to do, and how you plan to cook. If you're used to convenience food, then your food bill will be expensive. If you're prepared to cook from basics, and to use seasonal foods then it will be cheaper. 

Consider NOT having private medical insurance - that will cut costs down too. It's not absolutely necessary here. You may have to wait for non-emergency treatments, but the NZ health service is excellent (from our experience) when you really need it.

Don't expect a millionaires lifestyle - but then I expect you wouldn't get that in Canada either


----------



## sdh080

NZ4me said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to the forum - I've looked around on the forum but am having trouble getting an idea of the cost of living in NZ. I'm in Canada and thinking about going to CHCH. A position I'm looking at would pay about NZ$100k/year which based on a few websites I've seen, seems to be quite a good salary.
> 
> Based on some posts on this board, some online calculators, etc it seems that I might require about NZ$1500/week to support a wife and child, or about NZ$78k/year after taxes.
> 
> However, if taxes are roughly 25% then my $100k will put $75k in my pocket which won't be enough to "live on" in NZ.
> 
> The obvious answer is to tighten the belt a notch, but I am wondering if I am missing out on something? $1500/week didn't seem crazy/extravagant and $100k seemed like it could allow one to be a comfortable or "mildly" extravagant.
> 
> Why the disconnect? Have I over-estimated expenses? Under-estimated salaries? It seems like it will be quite difficult to get by on a single income there... can anyone enlighten me?
> 
> Thanks!


I've got a spreadsheet here that I compiled on various "overseas" options that were open to me, I've got various scenarios as to renting/mortgage/just the two of us/baby and one wage.

I worked it out in conjunction with some friends in NZ, some research on the internet and a few other things.

In the NZ column, I figured out the figure for living costs at between $700 and $1000 a week including rent/mortgage etc etc, now from a salary of $100,000 after paying tax etc that would still leave you with around $2000-$2500 a month.

I'm sure some others may tell you differently but that's my take on it.


----------



## Eleisha

Our joint salaries added up to more than $100k and whilst we (family of 5) didn't exactly struggle on that there was very little left over for at the end of every fortnight and we watched the pennies. 

We put no money away in savings and paid nothing into pension funds during the time we lived in New Zealand.


----------



## northernlassy40

*Cost of living in New Zealand*

Hi, I think 100k a year for N.Z is a very good salary, My husband runs his own I.T business and is on similar money, He works very hard and we only just manage to get by every month.
I think the general cost of living here is much more than in the U.K where we originate from, e.g: power, rates and taxes are higher, grocery bills for our family of 4 are usually around the $300 a week area, and we are not extravagant and really watch what we spend.

If we were in the U.K on this sort of money we'd have no problem, but then i guess this is the price we pay for living in New Zealand.

It seems to be very hard to get by on just a single salary, I really don't understand how people on low incomes or minimum wage survive here.

I would seriously consider all of this if you are coming to New Zealand for a better or stress free lifestyle, as it may not end up how you wish it to be.

I don't want to put you off from a new life here, as it is a lovely country, amazing scenery, but then i guess canada has that too, there is certainly not as much crime, and life here seems to be less complicated, things are easy to do and places are easy to get to, traffic is low, compared to the U.k, and most people are friendly enough, I guess it all depends on what your expecting and what your used to.

Hope this helps.



NZ4me said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to the forum - I've looked around on the forum but am having trouble getting an idea of the cost of living in NZ. I'm in Canada and thinking about going to CHCH. A position I'm looking at would pay about NZ$100k/year which based on a few websites I've seen, seems to be quite a good salary.
> 
> Based on some posts on this board, some online calculators, etc it seems that I might require about NZ$1500/week to support a wife and child, or about NZ$78k/year after taxes.
> 
> However, if taxes are roughly 25% then my $100k will put $75k in my pocket which won't be enough to "live on" in NZ.
> 
> The obvious answer is to tighten the belt a notch, but I am wondering if I am missing out on something? $1500/week didn't seem crazy/extravagant and $100k seemed like it could allow one to be a comfortable or "mildly" extravagant.
> 
> Why the disconnect? Have I over-estimated expenses? Under-estimated salaries? It seems like it will be quite difficult to get by on a single income there... can anyone enlighten me?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## NZ4me

Thanks for all your feedback everyone! As I mentioned, I estimated $1500/wk which may be a bit high, but better to estimate high than low! $700/wk seems a bit optimistic - we have one child, a toddler, so that is not such a huge expense.

We're certainly not looking to "escape" anything or run away from where we are, it's just working out that an opportunity may open up, and we see it as a bit of an adventure - we just don't want it to be a hardship posting! (Been there, done that!) Our goal isn't to immigrate but we are open to it - just looking to see a new part of the world, travel a bit, see the culture and make the best of life.

But with all that in mind, I am, of course, concerned about making sure we are financially "comfortable". 

Thanks!


----------



## Eleisha

It depends so much on how much your rent or mortgage is going to be. In my experience people tend to underestimate those two costs before they arrive, mostly because although there are plenty of cheap places around you have to spend rather a lot more to get something that's of a good quality.

Where are you headed for and how much are you planning to spend on accommodation costs?


----------



## NZ4me

I am looking at going to Christchurch and had budgeted somewhere around $350/wk to rent a house. I got this number by looking at some of the online rental sites. But had no way of judging the neighbourhood, etc. 

There are a few postings on this board that listed out all expenses and were close to about $1200 - $1800/wk (total), so that's more or less what I was using as a guide. I realize that everyone is different - we may spend more in some areas and less in others... just trying to get a rough idea.

Thanks!


----------



## Eleisha

Perhaps someone in Christchurch could say how reasonable that figure is and what the areas are like.

Have you got some examples?


----------



## ClemClan

NZ4me said:


> I am looking at going to Christchurch and had budgeted somewhere around $350/wk to rent a house. I got this number by looking at some of the online rental sites. But had no way of judging the neighbourhood, etc.
> 
> There are a few postings on this board that listed out all expenses and were close to about $1200 - $1800/wk (total), so that's more or less what I was using as a guide. I realize that everyone is different - we may spend more in some areas and less in others... just trying to get a rough idea.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi there, we live in Christchurch and I would say that $350 - $450 per week is a realistic rent. It all depends what your looking for, with there being 3 of you? you could manage with a two bed house to start with so that would be cheaper, but obviously you want to find a decent house to rent. They kind of base rent on a $100 per bedroom. That seems to be the case with some properties but not always. Unfortunately when we arrived we rented a house that was very expensive and on reflection we should have not chosen that particular house, but there you go, hindsight is a wonderful thing! 

If your looking for accommodation on the internet or through a real estate in order for you to move in as soon as you arrive, choose carefully and keep all correspondence with your future landlord and ask for more pictures of the property if there aren't many available. 

Your salary that you've mentioned in previous posts is a good wage in NZ. It can depend on the size of rent and mortgage - whether they're reasonable. But I consider $100k a good salary and good start for you and your family.

If there's anything else I can help you with regarding Christchurch just let me know, I'll try my best! Good luck with everything!


----------



## Gimme5

Hi there. You might be interested in this article.

Land of expensive milk and honey - National - NZ Herald News

Cheers.


----------



## Eleisha

It's no secret how expensive New Zealand is  but the difference in the price of milk surprised me, probably because Kiwis produce so much of the stuff it you'd think they'd be giving it away by the bucket full. 

You know what would be really interesting? to compare the price of junk food in all those countries.


----------



## RachaelK

My partner's family is into dairy farming in NZ and I asked him about that once a friend who returned home to NZ after a while away wrote to tell us how much a block of cheese is, which is a fairly good measure of pricing there I guess. Anyhow - what he was saying is that BECAUSE they produce so much milk, they've become large suppliers to China where they get top $$ for each 'milk solid' (a measure of milk when they sell it from the farms) and therefore they can't sell it for any less in NZ or everyone producing it would send all of the milk to China for the better prices. Not scientific or fact checked but I found it interesting and thought it made sense.


----------



## NZCowboy

The price of dairy products in NZ reflects the true global market, unlike other countries with agri subsidies. As NZ is the worlds largest exporter of dairy products, the price on NZ shelves is governed by the global market, not the local subsidised market.


----------



## Darla.R

Having an extra 15% added on for goods and sales tax doesn't help the price much does it? It will be a brave government in New Zealand that takes GST off food, at the very least they should take it off dairy products.


----------



## suslik

It's an old thread, but given that I found it helpful, then I'll add my 2 cents also - for whoever comes round next =)

I've lived in NZ for 3 years, on a salary of approx 35K a year, minus taxes. My husband's pay is about the same, so 70K together - pretty humble even by NZ standards, but definitely "liveable".

To break it down into weeks, 70K a year makes about 1000 dollars a week to cover

200 rent (1 bedroom apartment)
25 gas (hot water and cooking)
25 power (well-insulated passive solar building)
25 internet and phone
150 food (2 people, lots of dairy, veggies and fruit, but no alcohol or trash food)
75 car (petrol, comprehensive insurance and wof for 2 cars)
100 everything else (video rentals, going out etc)

That leaves about 400 dollars for putting away into savings account, each week. Over a year, that makes for 20K of savings.

Overall, I think we've lived a very comfortable life so far in NZ. We spend lots of time outdoors, not so much time working, no time whatsoever in traffic jams/buses/trains and the neighbors have been great everywhere we've rented. 

We're VERY thrifty though. Our rent alone (200 pw) is probably, by some people's standards, outrageous - and I mean outrageously low. We hunted for a "perfect rental" for months because we weren't willing to pay more. Even in winter our power bill never exceeds 25 pw because our hot water is on gas and the house is well insulated and passive solar. Pretty much all our clothes come from Salvation Army because I'm good with a sewing machine. We drive a '95 Subaru Legacy which cost 2000, can go pretty much anywhere, doubles as a campervan if we stick a mattress in the back and can tow a trailer if needed. Our mountain bikes are second-hand (200 each), our kayak is second-hand (300). All our lightbulbs are eco, we keep the apartment at 18C in winter and shut off the living area for when we're sleeping and don't need to heat it. We actually prepare our own meals, sometimes down to baking our own bread. And we haven't been back to Europe in 2 years - specifically because of how much it costs.

So can you comfortably live off 100K a year? I think so.


----------



## topcat83

Great reply, susklik.
I think it all depends what you expect from life - and as you say, you can live remarkably cheaply if necessary. 
We spend more than you - but we are aiming to get to the point where we can live frugally without me working (hubby is already retired). So it's a lifestyle block with rainwater and solar electricity. 
Sad day tomorrow - the pet sheep finds a home in the freezer  But it's all part of being self-sustainable. Not sure if I'll ever be able to try alpaca chops though


----------



## anski

topcat83 said:


> Great reply, susklik.
> I think it all depends what you expect from life - and as you say, you can live remarkably cheaply if necessary.
> We spend more than you - but we are aiming to get to the point where we can live frugally without me working (hubby is already retired). So it's a lifestyle block with rainwater and solar electricity.
> Sad day tomorrow - the pet sheep finds a home in the freezer  But it's all part of being self-sustainable. Not sure if I'll ever be able to try alpaca chops though


Oh dear you may have to become a vegetarian.


----------



## anski

suslik said:


> It's an old thread, but given that I found it helpful, then I'll add my 2 cents also - for whoever comes round next =)
> 
> I've lived in NZ for 3 years, on a salary of approx 35K a year, minus taxes. My husband's pay is about the same, so 70K together - pretty humble even by NZ standards, but definitely "liveable".
> 
> To break it down into weeks, 70K a year makes about 1000 dollars a week to cover
> 
> 200 rent (1 bedroom apartment)
> 25 gas (hot water and cooking)
> 25 power (well-insulated passive solar building)
> 25 internet and phone
> 150 food (2 people, lots of dairy, veggies and fruit, but no alcohol or trash food)
> 75 car (petrol, comprehensive insurance and wof for 2 cars)
> 100 everything else (video rentals, going out etc)
> 
> That leaves about 400 dollars for putting away into savings account, each week. Over a year, that makes for 20K of savings.
> 
> Overall, I think we've lived a very comfortable life so far in NZ. We spend lots of time outdoors, not so much time working, no time whatsoever in traffic jams/buses/trains and the neighbors have been great everywhere we've rented.
> 
> We're VERY thrifty though. Our rent alone (200 pw) is probably, by some people's standards, outrageous - and I mean outrageously low. We hunted for a "perfect rental" for months because we weren't willing to pay more. Even in winter our power bill never exceeds 25 pw because our hot water is on gas and the house is well insulated and passive solar. Pretty much all our clothes come from Salvation Army because I'm good with a sewing machine. We drive a '95 Subaru Legacy which cost 2000, can go pretty much anywhere, doubles as a campervan if we stick a mattress in the back and can tow a trailer if needed. Our mountain bikes are second-hand (200 each), our kayak is second-hand (300). All our lightbulbs are eco, we keep the apartment at 18C in winter and shut off the living area for when we're sleeping and don't need to heat it. We actually prepare our own meals, sometimes down to baking our own bread. And we haven't been back to Europe in 2 years - specifically because of how much it costs.
> 
> So can you comfortably live off 100K a year? I think so.


We live comfortably on far less than that, but we do not pay rent. However homes still cost; rates, insurance, & maintenance adds another $5,000 a year approx.

We have savings we can dip into if required but without it can still manage overseas trips by exchanging homes & cars with others so only up for the airfare & any extra entertainment. We have booked to see Tower of Power play at a local State Fair tickets $10 each.We also were in town the day they gave a free 4 hour jazz concert with top US musicians. 

So far on our present trip (USA) I have to say how much cheaper groceries are. We seldom eat out because I need to watch my husband's health & also to keep costs down.

Yesterday I shopped in the local Safeway supermarket & was advised I could join their savings club to receive savings. So I joined just an easy process no id etc. My grocery bill came to US$186 but by shopping wisely & using my club card I saved $63.50 I was astonished. 
We eat healthy & discounts applied to lots of fresh fruit & veggies, artisan bread, etc.

Just to give an example 1 gallon of milk (3.78Litre) costs US$3.79 about NZ$4.60 I usually pay almost NZ$4 for 2 litres in NZ, They also have the biggest range of milk from No Fat, 1%, 2% & up to full cream.
A large cooked chicken normally $9.99 was $4.99, just amazing.

I have a US issued Visa debit card so by transferring a lump sum into the account (when exchange rates were in our favour) to hopefully cover our stay here also helps by shopping in local currency & avoiding extra charges on our NZ cards when paying.
They were selling NZ wine Nobilo, Cloudy Bay & Kim Crawford cheaper here also!

Large Maytag washing machines & matching clothes dryers (available in Electric or Gas) were $1,500 the set.
So when Americans move to NZ & complain it is expensive I can see why.


----------



## Weta

suslik said:


> I've lived in NZ for 3 years, on a salary of approx 35K a year, minus taxes. My husband's pay is about the same, so 70K together - pretty humble even by NZ standards, but definitely "liveable".


Obviously 'liveable' is subjective and your lifestyle suits you and where you are at in your life. However, I would hazard a guess that most expats come to NZ for the lifestyle, they didn't quite anticipate that this would be the lifestyle of a student or old aged pensioner living in a one-bedroom apartment. :confused2:

You must be earning a good bit of interest on that spare sixty grand of savings you have sitting in the bank.


----------



## carosapien

I have to agree with you about the student lifestyle thing, that's fun when you're starting out in life but only because you know it's not likely to be for much longer. I wouldn't like to have to raise a family under such meager circumstances.


----------



## jawnbc

Another Canuck, howzitgoin, eh? 

We're planning to move from Vancouver to Auckland in the next month or two (I'm waiting for my residence visa). We own a condo in Van, but we'll hold off on entering the property market for one or more years after our arrival--so when we buy it's where we want and what we want. It's just my husband and me, but we're budgetting for $500/week for a 2BR unit near city centre Auckland, based on Trademe.co.nz rents as of late. Less would be better. 

Taxes are a tiny bit lower than BC except for cosumption taxes--but consumption taxes are includes in most goods' prices. We know hydro will be MUCH more expensive too. Another expense will be health, in terms of doctor visits--but prescriptions will be cheaper. Dining out works out about the same from my previous trips to NZ.

I've always said Canadians can do well, but becoming obscenely wealthy is easier in the States: looks like NZ is a notch or two below Canada on that ladder. But I'm not interested in wealth: just a good standard of living. We don't struggle in Vancouver with two salaries: we can live comfortably on my salary in NZ (I have a job offer) alone. Probably saving a bit too. A bit.


----------



## sillygumbo

I understand that NZ is more expensive than the US in many ways, but is it true that most of the households are one income families? I have noticed that many of the moms stay home with the kids which is what I plan to do for the first few years when we are there. In the States a majority of families have both parents working to make ends meet. Now I am concerned. Is NZ really that expensive?

$70,000 seems like a very comfortable income. I really don't want to have to work when we get there. Now I am concerned with being able to afford the simple lifestyle. I feel like I need to start my job search on trademe.


----------



## anski

sillygumbo said:


> I understand that NZ is more expensive than the US in many ways, but is it true that most of the households are one income families? I have noticed that many of the moms stay home with the kids which is what I plan to do for the first few years when we are there. In the States a majority of families have both parents working to make ends meet. Now I am concerned. Is NZ really that expensive?
> 
> $70,000 seems like a very comfortable income. I really don't want to have to work when we get there. Now I am concerned with being able to afford the simple lifestyle. I feel like I need to start my job search on trademe.


I am not sure the stats of 1 versus 2 income households & your living costs depends on where you live & what your lifestyle is.

We live on much less (although have savings to fall back on if required) BUT we own our house & have no debt.

We do not waste money, I try & shop when things I need are on sale or buy 2nd hand, we rarely eat out or buy take always for health reasons & to keep costs down. For the price of 1 restaurant meal I can buy the best ingredients & feed 2 or more.

We live what I would consider a good life not stinting on food & I buy several bottles of wine a week, go to the odd show (Visiting entertainers tickets cost about $150 each), we have overseas trips.
I know other people spend much more than we do, but do less.

But all depends where you will work & therefore live as to how much housing will cost to buy or rent & transport costs to work, schools etc.


----------



## Weta

sillygumbo said:


> $70,000 seems like a very comfortable income. I really don't want to have to work when we get there. Now I am concerned with being able to afford the simple lifestyle. I feel like I need to start my job search on trademe.


$70,000 is only a comfortable income if you live in small town New Zealand or don't anticipate having to spend 1/3 of it on housing. Whilst living in smaller towns and cities can provide cheaper housing, it does present the added limiting factor in being able to achieve this kind of income.

Each of us has our own set of circumstances, depending on how much equity we're starting out with and the size of family you are looking to accomodate. Two young adults or older age couples can live quite cheaply and I daresay would do fairly well on such a salary, however a completely differing story if you have a family. I would urge you to do your research and work out the potential budget for you and your family based on what you know already, or can glean from others.

It's easy enough to find out some realistic numbers of what rents or mortgages cost. e.g. We have $350k mortgage and repayments are approximately $1,050 per fortnight. All the big ticket items are easy to pull together but there are many unexpected and unknowns always lurking in the background to eat up those so-called 'savings' described above. 

There's a long list of things that will ensure you have very few dollars to spare; a house and probably a car or two to be maintained, vets, dentists, doctors fees, prescriptions and opticians. It costs a lot to keep even the most basic show on the road. A recent trip to the opticians saw me leave with no change from $844 for new glasses. 

Work up a budget on all eventualities that are likely to occur in a year and see how well you and your family might manage on $70,000. Examples of some costs: $50 to see the doctor, $125 for a dental check-up, $125 for a new tyre, $350 for 10 litres of paint, $1,500 for root canal treatment.


----------



## anski

Weta said:


> . A recent trip to the opticians saw me leave with no change from $844 for new glasses.


In the past I have paid up to $1,000 for eye exam & prescription lenses & frames, however a few months ago I bought 2 Groupon vouchers for eye test & glasses for $149

I was a bit wary but tried it out - my husband had the test & choose from a wide range of frames fitted with prescription lenses $149 & he is very happy

I wear multi focal lenses & wanted the light adjusting lenses for when you go into sunlight (not sure of exact name) so mine with fashionable titanium frames cost $349 all up including exam & glaucoma test. I have to say they are better than my previous pair which cost $950 from well known chain of optometrists.
I would definately recommend this service.


----------



## Weta

anski said:


> I bought 2 Groupon vouchers for eye test & glasses for $149
> 
> I was a bit wary but tried it out - my husband had the test & choose from a wide range of frames fitted with prescription lenses $149 & he is very happy


I am now very wary of those daily deal things and learned a very expensive lesson when I bought a similar dental package for Lumino dentists for $299. I can't remember exactly what was included but it had seemed like a good deal and I had understood that I could use it within two years for the series of check-ups, xrays and cleaning etc that were offered. My own fault I guess, I didn't use it right away and never read the small print - it had expired when I came to use it.


----------



## anski

Weta said:


> I am now very wary of those daily deal things and learned a very expensive lesson when I bought a similar dental package for Lumino dentists for $299. I can't remember exactly what was included but it had seemed like a good deal and I had understood that I could use it within two years for the series of check-ups, xrays and cleaning etc that were offered. My own fault I guess, I didn't use it right away and never read the small print - it had expired when I came to use it.


Yes you do have to read the fine print & watch expiry dates-I too have been caught out that way.

Groupon vouchers work different in USA- they have an expiry date to use the special offer, but they can still be used AFTER the expiry date not for the special offer amount but to the value you paid initially, which is very fair.

I also recently bought coupons for High Tea at Zarbo's which demand exceeded their use by date, so Groupon NZ gave me a $50 credit to use for future offers, so cannot complain although I was so looking forward to the High Tea with some friends.


----------



## mrsLH

Hi all, jus want to say having read this thread I am finding the info really helpful. Thank you. We are also new to this forum we are currently in wales, UK looking at moving to nz. X


----------



## Krazyspence

I am currently looking for an IT Job in NZ while applying for a Visa (as advised by the immigration office in London) and am now getting emails/phone calls from NZ asking a few questions including what wage I was expecting and I dont know what I should accept as a good wage to pay bills and have a life! I have been saying about $60K as a minimum but should this be revised at all or would you say this is a good wage to get started in NZ?

Its just myself coming over so no-one else to buy for etc..


----------



## suslik

carosapien said:


> I have to agree with you about the student lifestyle thing, that's fun when you're starting out in life but only because you know it's not likely to be for much longer. I wouldn't like to have to raise a family under such meager circumstances.


As the original poster - the one with a "student lifestyle" - I totally agree. Except, my point was to show that two people with part-time jobs can earn 70k and live off 50k (with quite a bit going into savings accounts).

So in order to go up a step in "lifestyle" we can either turn our savings into money spent on bills, or work full-time to bring in more income - either way, if it is doable on 50k a year, then both 70k and 100k are doable also.


----------



## topcat83

Krazyspence said:


> I am currently looking for an IT Job in NZ while applying for a Visa (as advised by the immigration office in London) and am now getting emails/phone calls from NZ asking a few questions including what wage I was expecting and I dont know what I should accept as a good wage to pay bills and have a life! I have been saying about $60K as a minimum but should this be revised at all or would you say this is a good wage to get started in NZ?
> 
> Its just myself coming over so no-one else to buy for etc..


I don't know your level of experience, but you should be able to find some salary comparisons here:
Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site
IT Salaries | A Free IT Salary Comparison Website for New Zealand IT&T Professionals (this is from a company i regularly use for contract IT work)


----------



## Weta

Krazyspence said:


> I am currently looking for an IT Job in NZ while applying for a Visa (as advised by the immigration office in London) and am now getting emails/phone calls from NZ asking a few questions including what wage I was expecting and I dont know what I should accept as a good wage to pay bills and have a life! I have been saying about $60K as a minimum but should this be revised at all or would you say this is a good wage to get started in NZ?
> 
> Its just myself coming over so no-one else to buy for etc..


$60k is low for a qualified IT position, however, much will depend on the location, your qualifications and experience. NZ immigration themselves have set the bar at $55k as a minimum salary requirement for a skilled position - which is a good indication of the minimum they expect a person would require to maintain a basic standard of living.


----------



## Krazyspence

Interesting! I have my degree and have worked in IT support for 9 years now both militarily and in the civillian world.. so sounds like I should try for a little more if I can! but sounds like $60K would be at least livable to get me over there?

Thanks Top Cat  I appreciate all the links to information!! so do you do IT Contracting yourself? if so is it the same sort of situation as contracting in the UK?


----------



## suslik

Krazyspence said:


> but sounds like $60K would be at least livable to get me over there?


Another way to look at it is that last year median weekly income was $800 a week. That times 52 would make approx 42K a year. I'm not sure what this year's figures are, nor whether holiday pay should be added to that figure - make it 45K then - but either way, 60K is way above median.

New Zealand Income Survey - Statistics New Zealand


----------



## carosapien

Weta said:


> $60k is low for a qualified IT position, however, much will depend on the location, your qualifications and experience. NZ immigration themselves have set the bar at $55k as a minimum salary requirement for a skilled position - which is a good indication of the minimum they expect a person would require to maintain a basic standard of living.


I agree that $60k is low.

Isn't the $55k a minimum because that's the what one can earn without being eligible to claim benefits, nothing to do with earning a living wage?


----------



## Weta

carosapien said:


> I agree that $60k is low.
> 
> Isn't the $55k a minimum because that's the what one can earn without being eligible to claim benefits, nothing to do with earning a living wage?


I don't know what, if any, benefits are available for low income workers. I had assumed the bar was set at $55k being the difference between an essential or skilled job. Anything below that and you would be in the realms of everyday clerical and administration roles, although some skilled trades do still struggle to meet this threshold.


----------



## Song_Si

^
Often criticised as being a welfare state, there is a confusing (to me) amount of support available to families, and not all limited to people on lower incomes. 


*Working For Families*
Working for Families is a package designed to help make it easier to work and raise a family. It pays extra money to many thousands of New Zealand families. Greater financial support is available for:


almost all families with children, earning under $70,000 a year
many families with children, earning up to $100,000 a year
some larger families earning more.
This increased assistance is delivered by Work and Income and Inland Revenue.

Working for Families Tax Credits are made up of four types of payments:

family tax credit
in-work tax credit
minimum family tax credit
parental tax credit.
You may qualify for one or more, depending on your personal situation.

More affordable housing
The Accommodation Supplement is available to more working families and many people without children.

Help with childcare costs
Subsidies for pre-school and out-of-school care have increased significantly under Working for Families and are available to more parents earning higher incomes.

Source

Inland Revenue Dept - Calculators and Worksheets

NZ Government - links to info for Child Support, Family Assistance, Working for Families, Supporting Children and FamiliesFamily Benefits and for Individuals


----------



## Weta

Song_Si said:


> ^
> Often criticised as being a welfare state, there is a confusing (to me) amount of support available to families, and not all limited to people on lower incomes.


Working for families is is not a welfare benefit, as such. It's no different to what we are used to from the UK, simply an allowance that recognises those with dependent family by way of a tax allowance. Fairly reasonable and equitable that a person earning $70k all to themselves pays the full tax, but if same $70k needs to support a family with five kids then something has to give.


----------



## Krazyspence

Well I am hoping to get $70K for a job to move over there, I cant really afford to be that picky about wages until iv been there a couple of years! Just got to get over there and established first!  

but from the sounds of it, as its just myself coming over $60K + is what I should be aiming for as a minimum? or would you guys say id be perfectly ok asking for $70K?


----------



## suslik

suslik said:


> I've lived in NZ for 3 years, on a salary of approx 35K a year, minus taxes. My husband's pay is about the same, so 70K together - pretty humble even by NZ standards, but definitely "liveable".
> 
> To break it down into weeks, 70K a year makes about 1000 dollars a week to cover
> 
> 200 rent (1 bedroom apartment)
> 25 gas (hot water and cooking)
> 25 power (well-insulated passive solar building)
> 25 internet and phone
> 150 food (2 people, lots of dairy, veggies and fruit, but no alcohol or trash food)
> 75 car (petrol, comprehensive insurance and wof for 2 cars)
> 100 everything else (video rentals, going out etc)
> 
> That leaves about 400 dollars for putting away into savings account, each week. Over a year, that makes for 20K of savings.


2 years on, I've decided to revisit this topic: several of my circumstances have changed since the original post and I have a feeling that some people may find it helpful to see a breakdown of numbers, rather than general talk along the lines of "100k is enough" or "100k isn't enough".

Before going into details though: please bear in mind that this is my (!) experience and my (!) life choices, so whilst I do not expect this scenario/budget to work for everyone, I know it works well for many. So: if you find my post helpful, good on you, and if you don't, well, tough luck then. 

Alright, here we go.

We used to be a young couple with part-time jobs and plenty of time to enjoy ourselves; now, however, we have become a young family with a small child and a single income. I stay at home full time to take care of our baby and my husband works full time. (Going by my experience, it is standard practice in New Zealand - many (if not most) mothers stay at home until children are 1 or 2, and only then resume work, often part-time.)

My husband's earnings are 70k a year, mine are 0, so income-wise we are exactly the same as two years ago when we were both working part-time - 70k total, so around $1000 a week.

Expenses, however, have risen, mostly because we have moved to a bigger house which involves paying higher rent and higher utilities' bills. In weekly payments we are looking at:

270 rent (2 bedroom house)
50 firewood (badly insulated house with a log burner)
35 power (including hot water)
30 internet and phone
150 food (2 people, lots of dairy, veggies and fruit, but no alcohol or trash food)
120 car (petrol, comprehensive insurance and wof for 2 cars)
120 everything else (video rentals, going out, baby gear etc)

We are still managing to save around $200 a week, so 10k a year.

All in all, I would say - just like I did two years ago - that 70k is a livable income. Final numbers will depend on your own expectations and your own comfort level, but for me, this works for now.

When I return to work in a year's time - or two - I expect that we will be able to buy a house on a reasonable mortgage, with savings accumulated entirely through our New Zealand experience. Between me and my husband I expect our income to go up to around 100k-110k a year which I expect to allow us for a comfortable living standard whilst not having to wait 30 years to pay off a mortgage.

So that's my 2 cents. Hope it helps.


----------



## escapedtonz

suslik said:


> 2 years on, I've decided to revisit this topic: several of my circumstances have changed since the original post and I have a feeling that some people may find it helpful to see a breakdown of numbers, rather than general talk along the lines of "100k is enough" or "100k isn't enough". Before going into details though: please bear in mind that this is my (!) experience and my (!) life choices, so whilst I do not expect this scenario/budget to work for everyone, I know it works well for many. So: if you find my post helpful, good on you, and if you don't, well, tough luck then. Alright, here we go. We used to be a young couple with part-time jobs and plenty of time to enjoy ourselves; now, however, we have become a young family with a small child and a single income. I stay at home full time to take care of our baby and my husband works full time. (Going by my experience, it is standard practice in New Zealand - many (if not most) mothers stay at home until children are 1 or 2, and only then resume work, often part-time.) My husband's earnings are 70k a year, mine are 0, so income-wise we are exactly the same as two years ago when we were both working part-time - 70k total, so around $1000 a week. Expenses, however, have risen, mostly because we have moved to a bigger house which involves paying higher rent and higher utilities' bills. In weekly payments we are looking at: 270 rent (2 bedroom house) 50 firewood (badly insulated house with a log burner) 35 power (including hot water) 30 internet and phone 150 food (2 people, lots of dairy, veggies and fruit, but no alcohol or trash food) 120 car (petrol, comprehensive insurance and wof for 2 cars) 120 everything else (video rentals, going out, baby gear etc) We are still managing to save around $200 a week, so 10k a year. All in all, I would say - just like I did two years ago - that 70k is a livable income. Final numbers will depend on your own expectations and your own comfort level, but for me, this works for now. When I return to work in a year's time - or two - I expect that we will be able to buy a house on a reasonable mortgage, with savings accumulated entirely through our New Zealand experience. Between me and my husband I expect our income to go up to around 100k-110k a year which I expect to allow us for a comfortable living standard whilst not having to wait 30 years to pay off a mortgage. So that's my 2 cents. Hope it helps.


Cool.
Always good to add some figures in the mix for people coming here to think about.

Have you considered benefits being that you are a single income family with a child ?
On $70k a year you could get rent assistance and working families tax credit !!! Probably wouldn't be much but it all helps.


----------



## Mark D

Here is a thought for you, you pay for firewood. Can you not contact a local joinery company or visit sites and ask for scrap wood. Back home my uncle had a coal fire, we got in contact with a local joiner after I said about the amount waste wood joiners throw away, it saves them paying for a skip more often and you get free heating. Win win.


----------



## suslik

Mark D said:


> Here is a thought for you, you pay for firewood. Can you not contact a local joinery company or visit sites and ask for scrap wood. Back home my uncle had a coal fire, we got in contact with a local joiner after I said about the amount waste wood joiners throw away, it saves them paying for a skip more often and you get free heating. Win win.


Scrap wood is a trade-off between money and time: you either pay money for firewood delivered, or you spend time bringing home scrap wood. Depending on what you have more of - money or time - you choose which one to go for.

We have made the decision to simply buy wood and keep that spare time to spend as family instead. Money is not abundant at the moment, sure - but time is even less so, especially with a baby in the house.

To be honest, some of our firewood IS self-sourced (given there were a few trees that needed bringing down on the property and my husband is good with a chainsaw), but to put any more effort into self-sourcing firewood given how much of it we'd need to really make a difference... (House is very badly insulated so we're burning through a lot.)

Nah, it wouldn't be worth the effort.

Besides, for good overnight burns we use ******** or hardwoods, in big chunky pieces - good luck sourcing THAT from scrap wood places!


----------



## hawknest

Cost Of Living Comparison


----------



## rams0b

Hello All, I have a query and hope someone can spare sometime to help me.

I am wondering what would be the average salary of ASP.NET developer with 7 years of experience? I have always believed on the IT jobs advertised on the job portals ranging from 90K to 120K but shockingly most of surveys, i checked yesterday, tell the average salary as 70000 with majority of the developers working in the bracket of 60000 to 70000. I asked few new immigrants and they said this is starting salary of a developer with 7 years experience. Once you have one year of exp in NZ it will get better. This is a very low salary considering the tax rate and I am making way better and paying no tax in the country I am currently living in. I want to see if there is anyone who can guide with his own experience and knowledge? I have total 7 years of experience with around 4 years of international experience with British company in dubai and a famous media group in doha

any help on this will be much appreciated.


----------

